# Carley did it, finally!!



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

My daughter Carley finally landed her first steelhead. It only took her 8 years but, she finaly did it. What a trooper too. The smile on her face was priceless. 

Here's a few pics of our weekend adventure.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW!!! Gorgeous fish :SHOCKED:! Send a congrats her way for me! :woohoo1:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

She says "Thank you very much". 

Oh and she is also making me confess that she also out fished me on friday. She went 2 for 3 and I went 1 for 2.  She got me!!:lol::lol:

She'll be rolling with that one for a long time. I'm sure it will always be included in the story over the years to come.:lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:!!! I think that is so cool! You two must have had a blast!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Anish said:


> :lol::lol::lol:!!! I think that is so cool! You two must have had a blast!


 
That is putting it lightly Anish. She is a ball to hang out with. 
I'm a very fortunate mother.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

great fish, ladies!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I gotta ask! :lol:
What river? :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Carley! But, you know your Mom is not going to take this laying down....she's gonna fish her butt off to beat you now. Fish hard ladies!


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking fish. Congrats.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ive had a couple on the line but never brought them into shore. So far the best memory was Shawn telling me to 'hold his fishing pole' and I found out that there was a fish on it.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

autumnlovr said:


> Congrats Carley! But, you know your Mom is not going to take this laying down....she's gonna fish her butt off to beat you now. Fish hard ladies!


 
Lauren, I took care of that first thing Saturday morning. I put my rod together and jokingly said to her, " Ok, no mercy on you today, Mom's about to one cast on you". Sure enough, I casted and a nice female slammed my fly. :lol: She just said "Oh hell Mom".:lol::lol:


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats to Carley...now she knows what mom has known for a long time. Love the competition! It keeps things interesting.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Congrats, looks like a grat trip and it's good to see a mother and daughter enjoying the outdoors together.........and I'll stop there.:evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Congrats, looks like a grat trip and it's good to see a mother and daughter enjoying the outdoors together.........and I'll stop there.:evil:


Why thanks so much for your mercy 2paws.:lol::lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

With all the negativity around these days, your post brought a smile to my face, enjoy every moment of your time together, that time is priceless. Nice fish.........But I goyya ask, whose was bigger ?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> With all the negativity around these days, your post brought a smile to my face, enjoy every moment of your time together, that time is priceless. Nice fish.........But I goyya ask, whose was bigger ?


 
Momma's of course.:lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

RIVER LADY said:


> Momma's of course.:lol:


:lol::lol:

I think I'm suffering from a bad case of fish envy, :lol:! Every time I see your pics. I just think 'if only.' :lol:
Man! those are some beautiful fish!
I was out at my parents house today and I went down to their pond with my dad while he fed his fish (there his pets :lol. Some of those raibows are HUGE!! I'm sure the eagles will enjoy them. 
My mom refers to their pond as "the eagle feeder" :lol:. It's heart breaking to see one of those big beauties torn up :sad:.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Dang Anish. I'm sorry. :sad:

About your Dad. I think it's cute as hell. That would be awesome to have eagles to watch in the back yard. Too cool!

The most I get in my back yard is geese, ducks, deer and big ole carp when the river floods out.


----------

